# USA Trains J1e Hudson - DCC Ready?



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

I've had a large Scale Hudson for many years with the factory installed Phoenix sound. I decided to take advantage of the DCC ready feature by installing a Massoth decoder using the existing factory circuit board wiring etc. I removed the three screws that Dan showed everyone in an older posting and removed the loco's cover........but where do I install a DCC decoder? Maybe I need remove the screws that hold the speaker cover onto the loco's bottom to access where the decoder is to be connected?

Dan or others who know how to install a decoder into this DCC Ready loco would be appreciated!
Thanks


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

When I did the Hudson, I removed the Phoenix and other boards and let the full featured decoder drive everything.
Decoders running around $200 will do motor, lights, pulsed smoke, fancy light control and sound all in one package. And when you want to make a change in the decoder you do not have to disconnect the Phoenix. (Phoenix can be configured with the Phoenix software/special cable).
Note that decoders with sound will read the engine Back EMF and give more realistic operation of sound and smoke control.


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

I've decided to keep the Phoenix sound........I liked how it sounded with DC. I'm now installing a Massoth XL power decoder to drive the motor, lights, and control the Massoth Pulsed Smoke Generator (DCC track powered). I'm also using one of the existing on/off switches in the loco to be able to turn off the Phoenix when I need to program CVs on the XLS decoder. You just lock the XLS and power up the loco and can then make CV adjustments on the Phoenix. Likewise, you turn off the power switch to the Phoenix, and then can program the XLS decoder. The decoder on the Massoth smoke decoder also stays locked.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I like using a single decoder that controls everything, including the USA smoke unit.
More realistic sound/smoke/chuff operation. Just what I like to do to an engine.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Phoenix is now making an all in one decoder. Many free sound files avaible. Not with all the features Zimo has.


----------

